# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [humour geek] Vos jeux de mots nuls en rapport avec l'informatique.

## Muesko

Bon pour une fois que je fait un titre bien explicite comme il faut...  ::aie::  
Je commence avec une faite ce matin (je l'est sorti  ma mre)




> Bon, je vais mettre la cafetire en root


Le but de ce topic et de rfrenc ce genre de trucs.

----------


## mordrhim

juste les jeu de mots ? ou les labsus aussi ?

du genre, je vois un impact sur le pare brise d'un ami :



> Tiens t'as un pixel mort l !

----------


## Biosox

ni un jeu de mot, ni un lapsus, mais une citation que j'aime bien:



> Commit du soir, espoir. Build du matin, chagrin

----------


## Skyounet

> Cette fille elle est plug & play


 ::aie:: 




> Tin la tl elle boot pas

----------


## afrodje

> Un systeme de gestion de fichier est un systeme qui gre les fichiers


C'est pas moi, c'est un prof de BTS !!

----------


## al1_24

> Il vaut mieux tre un nain (un 1) qu'un zro

----------


## fred777888999

> God is real. Except when declared integer.

----------


## GLDavid

Un mot charmant que j'ai eu  l'gard de mes collgues codeurs C/C++:


```

```

@++

----------


## |PaRa-BoL

Octet mignonne...arrte ton char, enlve ton string et prend ma bi... ::oops:: 

Ok c'est pas trs fin :/

----------


## Spoutnik

> Octet mignonne...arrte ton char, enlve ton string et prend ma bi...
> 
> Ok c'est pas trs fin :/


 ::mouarf3::

----------


## Mdinoc

a me rappelle cette perle de BashFr :
http://www.bashfr.org/?2698

----------


## xxxcapxxx

un pote en voiture  la place du mort , en rentrant de soire tt le matin(c'est pour l'excuser.. un peu ..) :
tain les shadders sont chelou ... euh .. j'ai dis quoi la ?

----------


## smyley

> un pote en voiture  la place du mort , en rentrant de soire tt le matin(c'est pour l'excuser.. un peu ..) :
> tain les shadders sont chelou ... euh .. j'ai dis quoi la ?


C'est l'lu ... il ne vois pas le monde comme nous ... ou alors il a pas support l'alcool  ::aie::

----------


## sidahmed

Bonjour,

Elle : Mais je *suis* une fille srieuse !

Lui : Moi aussi je *suis* une fille srieuse !

Cordialement,
Sidahmed

PS : a n'a rien  voir avec l'informatique.

----------


## bidou

On peut en faire plein




> L'API vient en mangeant
> 
> C++ ce que c'tait
> 
> Informaticien, c'est ton carmack
> 
> Tu seras un Ohm, mon fils
> 
> Si tu veux l'hp, prpare la guerre
> ...


etc...

----------


## Mdinoc

> C++ ce que c'tait


  ::lefou::  
J'adore celle-ci...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour,

Ne vous faites pas trop de Bill, va....
Et lachez donc votre micro, ce sera soft.

----------


## SpaceFrog

> Indiana Jones et le template maudit
> 
> le facteur ESPON toujours deux fois
> 
> rglement de compte  O'Key Coral
> 
> un jour mon print viendra
> 
> le Port de l'angoisse
> ...

----------


## SpaceFrog

La Fontaine vu par un developpeur de banlieue :



```
scanner  rien de courrir, il faut partir  dot
```

----------


## bidou

> vaya con BIOS
> 
> L'Abort de Nevers
> 
> Tomber dans l'EPROM
> 
> WIFI gnie
> 
> Soft qui peut
> ...

----------


## Dia_FR

excellentes vos citations bidou et SpaceFrog !!!  ::haha::

----------


## SpaceFrog

```
e-mule holland drive
```

----------


## ucfoutu

> excellentes vos citations bidou et SpaceFrog !!!


Oui, mais SpaceFrog a trich ( c'est parce qu'il a le rhube des points que cela lui est sorti naturellement)

Bon... j'ai compris... il vaut mieux que je sorte... et je sors vite... ::oops::

----------


## bidou

> Rciter son Pattern austre
> 
> L'Apple de la fort
> 
> Entrez sans wrapper
> 
> Adieu monsieur le processeur
> 
> le C-RIMM ne paye pas
> ...

----------


## Lung

::mouarf2::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

echo "Je teste =)";"Je teste =)";"Je teste =)";"Je teste =)";"Je teste =)";"Je teste =)";




> L'API ne vaut rien, rien de vaut l'API.
> 
> L'API ne fait pas le moine.
> 
> Bit Sampras
> 
> Qui sme les mp3 rcoltera les amendes
> 
> BIOS de Danone
> ...


Je vais  ma douche USB, je re  ::arrow::

----------


## nezdeboeuf62

au boulot quand on me demande 5 trucs  la fois : 



> Du calme, je suis pas multi-thread, moi...

----------


## Muesko

A l'instant




> Ca va; ca va scsi moi !

----------


## Muesko

Hop une toutes fraiche qui date d'y hier.

J'ai sorti ca  un prof qui me saoulai




> Non, mais monsieur vous parlez  Dave null l...


(pour comprendre ci-dessus faut connaitre un peu unix par contre)

----------


## shadow0333

Un clavier azerty en vaut deux

----------


## patxy

Passe par ici en mode gros dterrage de topic...



```

```




```

```




```

```

----------


## ben.IT

en anglais a marche ?: 



> COBOL programmers understand why women hate periods.


yes  ::ccool::

----------


## Grom61736

Pas compris celle l :s
Une me charitable pour m'clairer ?

----------


## Mdinoc

Moi non plus, mais je _suppose_ que a veut dire que COBOL utilise les points avec autant d'ardeur que LISP utilise les parenthses.

----------


## Drizzt [Drone38]

Le "."  l'air effectivement d'tre utilis  la place du ";" sur d'autres langages.

Et "periods" en anglais c'est aussi les rgles pour les femmes.


D'ou le fait que c'est effectivement trs drole  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ben.IT

> Et "periods" en anglais c'est aussi les rgles pour les femmes.
> 
> 
> D'ou le fait que c'est effectivement trs drole


exact  :;): 
Une autre pour la route : 



> "Hacking is like sex. You get in, you get out, and hope that you didn't leave something that can be traced back to you."


Et en prime voici ma source.


have a nice (fri)day,
ben  ::ccool::

----------


## ben.IT

celle ci est trop classe : 



> "unzip; strip; touch; finger; mount; fsck; more; yes; unmount; sleep"  - my daily unix command list


aller,
bon we  :;):  
a+
ben

----------

